# [V] MINECRAFT ALPHA GIFT CODES! Unbenutzt!



## Kiruna (5. März 2011)

Vielleicht seid ihr auch schonmal auf Minecraft aufmerksam geworden.
Es ist ein Sandboxspiel. Die Welt besteht nur aus Würfeln, die verschiedene Eigenschaften haben. 

Mehr dazu findet ihr hier: www.minecraft.net


*Ich biete hier unbenutzte Alpha Codes an.* 

Der Vorteil ist, dass die Accounts, die mit diesen Keys aktiviert werden alle zukünftigen Updates und Erweiterungen kostenlos bekommen! Dies ist bei den jetzigen Beta-Keys nicht mehr der Fall!

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass ihr den Nick selbst bestimmen können und eigene eMail adresse benutzen könnt. Im Moment kann man leider diese nicht im Profil ändern!


*Die ersten fünf Käufer bekommen die Keys für 5 Euro!!!**
EDIT: wurden schon im GS Forum verkauft!

Die folgenden fünf für 10 Euro!!

Danach ist der Preis 20 Euro!

Beeilt euch      


Kaufabwicklung:

Erst ein Post, dann eine PM somit ist es gewährleistet wer die ersten glücklichen 10 waren.

Zahlungsmöglichkeiten:
Überweisung, Paypal

Versand:
Per eMail, also bitte per PM diese an mich senden.


Also happy mining!
Und gebt Acht vor den Creeper!




*

​


----------

